# Passport Office strike



## joanmul

We sent in an application for passports on the 1 Feb. Now they are on strike and I'm wondering how to get around this. We're going to Australia on the 16 March and need to get visas about 2 weeks before this.


----------



## Rebel2008

Hi Joanmul, you should be okay. They are not actually on complete strike but operating a work to rule, like some days they haven't opened the public office until say 11am and other days not answered the phones. But once your application form is in already I reckon you should be grand.


----------



## Bronte

I wouldn't rely on this at all.  I've had experience of a work to rule in the passport office before and recently had passport application rejected due to the photography being too shiny.  Can you go to the passport office and queue and get it in one day?  Or ring them up and try and get yours seen to as a priority.


----------



## Rebel2008

If you do decide to call in don't forget to bring your travel itinerary with you to prove that you do need it seen to as priority.


----------



## foxylady

Did you send it in via an post, as you usually get a ref number that you can check it online


----------



## Papercut

''_Due to industrial action, it is not currently possible to guarantee the turnaround time for selected passport services provided at the counter in the Passport Service's public offices. The Passport Service would like to apologise for the inconvenience caused by this disruption and to assure customers that emergency passport services are not affected.

In light of this, customers are advised to apply early and use the Passport Express service available through local post offices where a 10 day service is currently available. Passport applicants are advised to check for updates on this website._''

http://www.dfa.ie/uploads/documents/Passport_documents/Strike/ppo note 2010.pdf


----------



## Luckycharm

DId not see this and I have been trying to get them all day


----------



## lorkel

Hi, my friend applied for her passport at the start of February by normal post ie not Express post and it was received by the passport office on 9th February.  She has to travel to Poland next week for a compulsary study trip as part of her 3rd level studies and went to the passport office earlier today in person, where she was told that there is an 8 week backlog and she will not be able to get a passport in time.  She also has a trip book for during the Easter break to Italy which is now also out of the question. 

Can anybody please advise us asap as to any possible way in which we can get around this?  The head of the school here in college has given us a letter to present to the passport office stating how important this trip is and that my friend's absence will jeopardise her studies.  We are hoping to travel back to Molesworth Street this afternoon and will ask to speak to a supervisor.

Any advice????


----------



## Caveat

_



In light of this, customers are advised to apply early and use the Passport Express service available through local post offices where a 10 day service is currently available. Passport applicants are advised to check for updates on this website.

Click to expand...

_ 
So despite the WTR and the inconvenience it may entail to the public, _passport express_ is in full operation - is this correct?

Not that I'm complaining, on the contrary, I just don't understand it fully.


----------



## Boyd

There was a queue of about 40 or 50 people outside the passport office this morning in Dublin at 9AM. Dunno if its related to the WTR but queue seemed crazy


----------



## Papercut

Caveat said:


> So despite the WTR and the inconvenience it may entail to the public, _passport express_ is in full operation - is this correct?


 Simply put, a work to rule means that staff will just do what they are supposed to do as part of their normal duties – no more & no less. Considering that the passport express facility is part of their normal duties, applications processed this way should continue to operate more or less normally.


----------



## Caveat

Fair enough, but by that criteria, surely dealing over the counter and answering the phone is part of their normal duties too is it not?

If so, they are simply not doing their jobs - falls outside a WTR by the sounds of it.  Unless the above were part of a strike as opposed to WTR?


----------



## Papercut

There seems to be a very fine line as regards what sort of industrial action they are taking. Maybe they can justify it by saying that they will not provide cover for unfilled vacant posts, or answer phones that are not on their individual desks, or what is actually written in their job description, though I agree that closing the public office looks very like strike action to me, despite the fact that they are working in the backround. But presumably the unions know what's what in that regard.


----------



## shesells

Just got this by mail from a reliable source:


The Passport Service apologises to customers for the disruption of service
and inconvenience caused by ongoing industrial action and advises them of
the following:

         1. It is no longer possible to guarantee a turnaround time for the
            issuing of passports. Projected turnaround times for the
            issuing of passports will be posted on the Passport Service
            website: www.passport.ie

         2. The 10 day guarantee for receipt of applications submitted
            through the Passport Express service provided by An Post and
            the Royal Mail is suspended until further notice.

         3. Passports received through these services will be processed on
            a first come first served basis. Applications submitted by
            Passport Express are currently being processed between 10 and
            15 days of receipt.

         4. It will not be possible to fast-track any application other
            than in a case of genuine family emergency, in which case proof
            will be required that travel is necessitated by the death,
            illness or welfare of a family member. The issuing of passports
            in such emergencies is not affected by the industrial dispute.

         5. The public counters and out of hours services should only be
            used by those who have a necessity to travel for reasons of
            family emergency.

         6. All other applications should be submitted through the Passport
            Express channel.

         7. Customers should retain the barcode number on their passport
            application or the customer service number provided by the
            postal service and use this number to check the status of their
            application on the Passport Service website.

         8. The requirement that applicants submit their existing passport
            with their application for a new passport has been temporarily
            suspended in cases where the current passport has not yet fully
            expired. In such cases, customers should include a photocopy of
            the personal details pages of the current passport with their
            application for a new passport.

         9. Before making any overseas travel plans, customers should check
            the expiry dates of their own passport and the passports of
            persons on whose behalf they are making bookings. If a passport
            has expired or has insufficient validity to allow completion of
            the planned journey (bearing in mind that some States require
            persons entering their territory to have a minimum remaining
            validity on their passport), an application for renewal should
            be submitted now and in sufficient time that the new passport
            can be received before the intended date of travel.

         10.      The current industrial action has seen closure of the
            public offices and/or telephone services at short notice.
            Updates will therefore only be available on the Passport
            Service website: www.passport.ie


----------



## Ron Burgundy

as i said.............


----------



## Papercut

What you said (in another thread) was that the €55 Public Counter Urgent Fee payable, upon proof of urgent travel, for passports required to be issued on the same or next day was no longer being charged, & that there was a press statement to this effect available to view on  

There is no such press statement available on the site.


----------



## Papercut

shesells said:


> Just got this by mail from a reliable source:....


Thanks for the clarification *shesells*.


----------



## shesells

Vague I know, suffice to say they are on the inside track


----------



## bond-007

I wonder if the express service offered to TDs is affected?


----------



## Ron Burgundy

bond-007 said:


> I wonder if the express service offered to TDs is affected?


 
No this service is not available.

Papercut this is a link at the top of passport.ie

the emergency service it withdrawn as they can not gurantee that you will have it no the day specified.

Passport express is about a week behind at the moment and the 10 day gurantee is not valid.

http://www.dfa.ie/home/index.aspx?id=83334


----------



## PD_BARBS

I applied through the express service on 4th March and still no information. The tracker was last updated 6 days ago with a status of "Application received on 04/03/2010 and is being checked."

We are travelling to Spain on 4th April at what stage should I start panicking.  The fact that no one answers the phones is making this a nightmare, as you don't know whether to wait or anything.


----------



## DeeLite123

I don't think you need to be panicking yet.  I need to be panicking as I'm going on the holiday of a lifetime tomrrow week and stand to lose £5k plus my longed for holiday.  I'm pregnant too and this is the last time I can fly so I can't re-schedule even if I could afford to.  

I'm absolutely distraught at the thought of losing this holiday.  I've gotten through on the telephone but they are not giving any information away.  I understand that they are on a WTR and accept their right to strike but am really kicking myself for leaving things so late and relying on the expected 10-day turnaround time. I could have done this months ago.  

My application is also listed as being "received on 4th March and being checked".  Apparently it can take 3-5 days from when it's listed as having been printed.  Things are really looking bleak.


----------



## RonanC

http://www.breakingnews.ie/ireland/flooding-shuts-dublin-passport-office-450193.html


----------



## Don_08

So can I get a refund of the 14.50 Passport Express Fee I paid as I did not get them back within the guarateed period?


----------



## sam h

Flooding was probably caused by all the would be holiday maker crying outside!!

So happy I got mine last month!!  All I need now, is somewhere to go (thought my hubby might have whisked me off somewhere nice for b'day....I'll never learn!!)


----------



## Pebble Beach

I applied for passports on behalf of my two daughters via the Express ten day service.  Applications received by Passport Office on 1st of March.  Despite numerous phone calls to them over the past week I haven't been able to get any useful information.  I emailed a local TD and spoke to her representative on the phone today.  She advised me to go into the Passport Office on Thursday with my travel documentation and that because it has gone over the ten day period they are obliged to give my the passports WTR or not and that it would be treated as an emergency.  I wasn't sure if I could do this as it states on the website that they would only tolerate people that need passports due to death or serious illness but apparantly this is not so - I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## Caveat

Would be interested to hear the outcome of this!


----------



## DeeLite123

That's really useful information, Pebble Beach. I look forward to hearing how you get on.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Pebble Beach said:


> I applied for passports on behalf of my two daughters via the Express ten day service.  Applications received by Passport Office on 1st of March.  Despite numerous phone calls to them over the past week I haven't been able to get any useful information.  I emailed a local TD and spoke to her representative on the phone today.  *She advised me to go into the Passport Office on Thursday with my travel documentation and that because it has gone over the ten day period they are obliged to give my the passports WTR or not and that it would be treated as an emergency*.  I wasn't sure if I could do this as it states on the website that they would only tolerate people that need passports due to death or serious illness but apparantly this is not so - I'll let you know how I get on!



Sorry not true, this i can tell you. At least 20 people a day are doing this and leaving with no passports.........

I believe it is An Post who have the gurantee in place and not DFA.......


----------



## Pebble Beach

Thankfully I won't get to find out if going to Passport Office on Thursday would have worked or not as I got phonecall from Passport Office at lunchtime today and was advised that the Passports are being sent by swiftpost this afternoon and we'll have them on Thursday - phew that was close as we're travelling on Sunday!  If I hadn't got the call I would have gone in on Thursday I think it would have been worth a try and to anyone else waiting or anxious it's worth ringing and emailing every day.  I even did an oscar worthy crying performance which I think is what swung it for me in the end!  Good luck everyone!


----------



## DeeLite123

Well done!  Have a lovely holiday.

This gives me some hope for my application as my 10 working days expires on Thursday so hopefully they will do something for me once Thursday comes.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Pebble Beach said:


> Thankfully I won't get to find out if going to Passport Office on Thursday would have worked or not as I got phonecall from Passport Office at lunchtime today and was advised that the Passports are being sent by swiftpost this afternoon and we'll have them on Thursday - phew that was close as we're travelling on Sunday! If I hadn't got the call I would have gone in on Thursday I think it would have been worth a try and to anyone else waiting or anxious it's worth ringing and emailing every day. I even did an oscar worthy crying performance which I think is what swung it for me in the end! Good luck everyone!


 
Great to hear..................enjoy !


----------



## PD_BARBS

Just to add to the stress of having to wait for the passports, there has been a flood in the passport office in Dublin which has closed the office.  Yet again it is impossible to get through to anyone.

This is pretty crap service all round.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

PD_BARBS said:


> Just to add to the stress of having to wait for the passports, there has been a flood in the passport office in Dublin which has closed the office. Yet again it is impossible to get through to anyone.
> 
> This is pretty crap service all round.


 
The office is open.


----------



## PD_BARBS

I know but they are not answering the phones, got through to the Cork office and they told me that the passport production machine was not working as a result of the flood.  As they are not letting anyone know what is going on I am none the wiser.


----------



## shesells

According to politics.ie it will get worse tomorrow  [broken link removed]


----------



## bettyboo

Applied for 2 passports for my children by passport express in the 1st March. Spoke to someone today in the passport office who explained that a letter is on the way to us. The person who signed section 7 for me did not answer when the passport office phoned and now we have to resubmit section 7. The boys were meant to travel to Europe on saturday to visit family but this looks unlikely now. The passport office will not guarantee anything even if I bring the new section 7 into the passport office on Monday. When I finally got a ring tone I held for over 30mins before they answered. I had the phone put down on me twice today by them. I guess telling them what I thought of their little protest means no chance of our passports!!


----------



## Complainer

bettyboo said:


> Applied for 2 passports for my children by passport express in the 1st March. Spoke to someone today in the passport office who explained that a letter is on the way to us. The person who signed section 7 for me did not answer when the passport office phoned and now we have to resubmit section 7. The boys were meant to travel to Europe on saturday to visit family but this looks unlikely now. The passport office will not guarantee anything even if I bring the new section 7 into the passport office on Monday. When I finally got a ring tone I held for over 30mins before they answered.


Wow - sorry to hear about this messy problem.


shesells said:


> According to politics.ie it will get worse tomorrow  [broken link removed]


Not necessarily. Less time on the counters dealing with the public could mean more time to catch up on the backlog of work.


----------



## cath66

Any one know how long it takes for a passport to go from 'approved' on website tracker to being issued? I sent in a passport express for my son on 27th Feb and he's supposed to be going away with his school next week. I'm going pretty frantic and can't get through on the phone, and no answer to an e-mail contact.


----------



## holly123

hi, my passport expired earlier this month, I supposed to be going to Londong on Thursday next.  Have decided to go to Cork passport office tomorrow in the hope i will get one before thursday. Is it possible to get a passport issued on the same day.  I have proof of travel but its only for a break. Not life or death.  Thanks for any advise anyone can offer.


----------



## SOM42

holly123 said:


> hi, my passport expired earlier this month, I supposed to be going to Londong on Thursday next. Have decided to go to Cork passport office tomorrow in the hope i will get one before thursday. Is it possible to get a passport issued on the same day. I have proof of travel but its only for a break. Not life or death. Thanks for any advise anyone can offer.


 
You don't need a passport to travel to the UK unless you are flying with Ryanair.  All other airlines accept driving licences or other forms of photo ID.


----------



## jack2009

cath66 said:


> Any one know how long it takes for a passport to go from 'approved' on website tracker to being issued? I sent in a passport express for my son on 27th Feb and he's supposed to be going away with his school next week. I'm going pretty frantic and can't get through on the phone, and no answer to an e-mail contact.


We got a passport for our little one last week. It said approved on monday and changed to posted on the tuesday.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

holly123 said:


> hi, my passport expired earlier this month, I supposed to be going to Londong on Thursday next. Have decided to go to Cork passport office tomorrow in the hope i will get one before thursday. Is it possible to get a passport issued on the same day. I have proof of travel but its only for a break. Not life or death. Thanks for any advise anyone can offer.


 
In a word no.


----------



## cath66

jack2009 said:


> We got a passport for our little one last week. It said approved on monday and changed to posted on the tuesday.



Thanks for that- I've still got hope so. My son is going fairly frantic though he won't admit it. I'm wearing out the re-dial button on my phone and the refresh button on my computer. Sent 3 e-mails as well- no answers.


----------



## Slim

cath66 said:


> Thanks for that- I've still got hope so. My son is going fairly frantic though he won't admit it. I'm wearing out the re-dial button on my phone and the refresh button on my computer. Sent 3 e-mails as well- no answers.


 
Check out the Joe Duffy show on RTE now.


----------



## cath66

I'm down as boing posted now... holding my breath


----------



## Milly

My passport expired in January but I do not need it until July. Would I be better off waiting a couple of weeks to see if situation gets sorted and the backlog addressed or should I bang in an application now to enable me to get in the queue?


----------



## Sunny

Milly said:


> My passport expired in January but I do not need it until July. Would I be better off waiting a couple of weeks to see if situation gets sorted and the backlog addressed or should I bang in an application now to enable me to get in the queue?



Why would you wait? Just apply.


----------



## Milly

Sunny,

I thought if I waited the processing time might be back to normal whereas if I apply now it might get caught up in the mess


----------



## Ron Burgundy

i hear its all to be discussed on the front line tonight if you can bare almost an hour of pat kenny


----------



## D8Lady

Nephew's passport status is Checked as of 18-Mar. 

Can anyone tell me what the next step in the process is? Is it approved/ rejected or something?

He's supposed to be on a school trip leaving on April 8. 

Application was sent a month in advance of that date. His mother is absolutley furious.


----------



## chrisboy

D8Lady said:


> Nephew's passport status is Checked as of 18-Mar.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the next step in the process is? Is it approved/ rejected or something?
> 
> He's supposed to be on a school trip leaving on April 8.
> 
> Application was sent a month in advance of that date. His mother is absolutley furious.




No chance. Ten to twelve weeks the girl on frontline said..


----------



## babaduck

Their behaviour is utterly disgraceful.  How dare they hold taxpayers to ransom because they're not happy.  They're bloody lucky to have a job and I'd quite happily replace them.  This type of rattle-chucking makes me very peed off.


----------



## bond-007

They are going to have their wages docked from tomorrow if they do not deal with the public.


----------



## theresa1

bond-007 said:


> They are going to have their wages docked from tomorrow if they do not deal with the public.


 


Who? The Politician's.


----------



## jack2009

chrisboy said:


> No chance. Ten to twelve weeks the girl on frontline said..



Not true got my daughters passport in just under 3 weeks and this includes a few days lost cause first photos rejected.


----------



## bond-007

theresa1 said:


> Who? The Politician's.


No, the civil servants who are refusing to do the jobs they are being paid to do.


----------



## D8Lady

Was there at lunchtime. Apparently there's a bomb scare now & the passport office has been evacuated. 

Some really, really, angry people still waiting.


----------



## BONDGIRL

I just realised I cant find my passsport due to travel 13th April. what is quickest way to get a new one? An post or go to their office and Q?


----------



## TheShark

Anyone know offhand what the criteria is for an Irish person getting a British Passport is? Is there some qualification if one parent was born here before 1922? Might be an option.


----------



## Caveat

D8Lady said:


> Was there at lunchtime. Apparently there's a bomb scare now & the passport office has been evacuated.


 
 Hmmm.

Call me cynical but floods? bombs? Does any of this strike anyone as a bit fishy?

What's next - an outbreak of the plague?


----------



## bond-007

TheShark said:
			
		

> Anyone know offhand what the criteria is for an Irish person getting a  British Passport is? Is there some qualification if one parent was born  here before 1922? Might be an option.


It is a lot more complex than that. 

Here is some suggested reading on the subject:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_nationality_law
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_nationality_and_the_Republic_of_Ireland


----------



## DeeLite123

To give people here some hope, I got my passport through on Saturday. 

The status changed to "Approved" on Tuesday 16th (9 working days after submission) and then "Posted" on Thursday 18th. It arrived on Saturday 20th. I live in England so it had to go via the Irish Embassy in London so I'm sure those in Ireland will be quicker. I also had St Patrick's Day between the Approval and Posting dates to slow things down.  

In short, I got my passport 12 working days after submitting it at the counter at the Irish Embassy in London (usual turnaround is 10 working days). I hope and that you all get your passports through in time for your trips.


----------



## g1g

Just wondering did you have to send your old passport off too? Considering there is such a backlog would it be possible to keep your old one until expiry?


----------



## D8Lady

From RTE news

"The Union said it was prepared to extend the grounds for emergency passport provision beyond bereavement and illness to include immediate travel deadlines.

It also proposes more proactive measures to manage queues and prioritise those with immediate travel needs."

So looks like they've copped on a little bit...just a very little bit.


----------



## bond-007

All I can say is that the sandwich and tea sellers are doing very well from the strike.


----------



## Towger

They don't seem to be too over worked. There was a retired worker on the Moan to Joe show saying it took 3 to 4 minutes to do a passport and they had to meet a quota of 40 a day. Even with tea breaks that not much more than 3 hours of work a day. It is amazing that the passport office is one of the few government departments that actually makes a profit! Later on Drivetime they had on a poor 27 year old union activist/worker who was complaining that his mortgage was €1,460(?) while his pay was €1,600, I wish I had his parents. More importantly, who gave him a mortgage [that high] and what tall tales were told to the bank? What is going to happen to all these people when interest rates rise up to a norm of 5 to 6% etc? Just wait until NAMA II is in full swing and the IMF gets called in.


----------



## losttheplot

Who needs the passport office. Has anyone tried the Israeli embassy, or have they stopped issuing Irish passports altogether?


----------



## cath66

Got my son's passport yesterday.
Here's the timeline if it will help anyone:
27th Feb handed in at post office by passport express.
Tracked on line (the number is on your passport express receipt).
Received by passport office 02 march
'being checked' from then until 19th march with status updated twice.
Approved 19th march
posted 22 march
received (dublin) 23rd march.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Towger said:


> They don't seem to be too over worked. *There was a retired worker on the Moan to Joe show saying it took 3 to 4 minutes to do a passport and they had to meet a quota of 40 a day*. Even with tea breaks that not much more than 3 hours of work a day. It is amazing that the passport office is one of the few government departments that actually makes a profit! Later on Drivetime they had on a poor 27 year old union activist/worker who was complaining that his mortgage was €1,460(?) while his pay was €1,600, I wish I had his parents. More importantly, who gave him a mortgage [that high] and what tall tales were told to the bank? What is going to happen to all these people when interest rates rise up to a norm of 5 to 6% etc? Just wait until NAMA II is in full swing and the IMF gets called in.


 
That was someone who worked there 30 years ago............i'd say things have changed slightly.


----------



## g1g

would think it would take longer than 3/4 minutes with all the paper work and checks  they have to do including  checking pictures for new regulations and isn't it all scanned in now too.


----------



## Caveat

Someone has told me that passport express has been completely postponed now.

Can anyome confirm?


----------



## Shawady

Caveat said:


> Someone has told me that passport express has been completely postponed now.
> 
> Can anyome confirm?


 
My wife has just sent me this statement that she saw on their website. We have one of our children's application sent in by post but it has not been received yet so a bit worried.

*Passport Application Tracking*

It is no longer possible to guarantee a turnaround time for the issuing of passports. Projected turnaround times for the issuing of passports will be posted on this website. 

The 10 day guarantee for receipt of applications submitted through the Passport Express service provided by An Post and the Royal Mail is suspended until further notice. 

Passports received through these services will be processed on a first come first served basis. Applications submitted by Passport Express are currently being processed between 10 and 15 days of receipt. 

It will not be possible to fast-track any application other than in a case of genuine family emergency, in which case proof will be required that travel is necessitated by the death, illness or welfare of a family member. The issuing of passports in such emergencies is not affected by the industrial dispute.


----------



## Complainer

One of the TV news shows last night mentioned that things were running swimmingly at the Cork office. Would anyone in urgent need be better off hopping on a train to Cork for the day?


----------



## Shawady

Complainer said:


> One of the TV news shows last night mentioned that things were running swimmingly at the Cork office. Would anyone in urgent need be better off hopping on a train to Cork for the day?


 
One of my colleagues has just told me that.
Are they not on WTR also though?


----------



## Caveat

Thanks for that Shawady - I was aware that the 10 day guarantee was out the window alright. It seems then that there have been no new changes there. When did you send your app. and was it by express?


----------



## becky

I thought the passport office in Cork only covered certain counties.

Yes they are on a WTR.


----------



## Shawady

Caveat said:


> Thanks for that Shawady - I was aware that the 10 day guarantee was out the window alright. It seems then that there have been no new changes there. When did you send your app. and was it by express?


 
Sent it in by express post earlier this week but it is not received yet. We are travelling in 4 weeks time so hopefully once it is received it will be processed.

Saw cheap flights to Palma with Ryanair last week and booked our holiday a bit earlier this year to save a bit of money. It was only over the weekend I realised one of the kids passport is out of date next month.


----------



## bond-007

becky said:


> I thought the passport office in Cork only covered certain counties.


Simply borrow a friends address down there. 
I have done it before and I will again if necessary.


----------



## Happy Girl

Posted my applications on 3rd March via An Post Express system and got passports this morning so would appear to be about 3wk wait.


----------



## Caveat

Happy Girl said:


> Posted my applications on 3rd March via An Post Express system and got passports this morning so would appear to be about 3wk wait.


 
Thanks for that - fingers crossed.  Here goes then...


----------



## jack2009

Happy Girl said:


> Posted my applications on 3rd March via An Post Express system and got passports this morning so would appear to be about 3wk wait.


 
We had a similiar wait but from other posts it appears to be very hit and miss.


----------



## RonanC

Happy Girl said:


> Posted my applications on 3rd March via An Post Express system and got passports this morning so would appear to be about 3wk wait.


 
Which would again confirm the Departments timeframe of 15-20 days and also confirm my post earlier on another thread


----------



## Caveat

Ok just submitted my application via passport express.  Will keep you all updated on progress.


----------



## bond-007

I hope you don't need it urgently.


----------



## Caveat

Not particularly. A few months away yet.


----------



## Kerak

sent post swift 1st march, recieved today 25th.


----------



## Complainer

So any suggestions on the best route for someone making a fresh application now? Is the Passport Express worth the extra fee? What is the likely turnaround time for a postal application? Or a counter applications?


----------



## theresa1

Ryanair could have helped out and dropped the requirement of a Passport but they refused yet O'Leary never stops criticising everybody else. I know it wouldnt fix everything but it would have helped some people traveling on Ryanair to the U.K.


----------



## fredg

ryanair are not the problem makers on this one.
they can rightly say why should we help out a bunch  in 
the passport office who are holding country to ransom.
its makes me so mad.they expect to get paid for work there not doing??
a passport is a right to all citizens.
they are also playing into govt hands by deflecting attention off 
them and angering the public.
F


----------



## Boyd

+1


----------



## Caveat

Complainer said:


> Is the Passport Express worth the extra fee?


 
Personally, I think so, yes. Relative peace of mind for me anyway.

€88.50 as opposed to €65 - not that much extra really. Even in ordinary circumstances I would have have used PE as I have done on previous occasions.


----------



## bettyboo

We received our passports today. Passport Express application sent on the 1st March but with the added complication of the person in Section 7 not being contactable by passport office. That probably delayed things by 4-5 days. The people that I spoke to when I dialled the helpline number were not very helpful and in some cases downright rude. However, the lady that I dealt with in the Balbriggan office regarding the resubmission of section 7 was great and very helpful.


----------



## Mpsox

I see the Passport Office staff got a standing ovation at their conferance today
http://www.rte.ie/news/2010/0326/pay.html


----------



## Magpie

Caveat said:


> Personally, I think so, yes. Relative peace of mind for me anyway.
> 
> €88.50 as opposed to €65 - not that much extra really. Even in ordinary circumstances I would have have used PE as I have done on previous occasions.



Where are you getting that price from? Passport Express fee is €8.50 for one or €14.50 for up to 4 family applications.


----------



## bond-007

€80 for the passport and €8.50 express fee.


----------



## Magpie

But he said 88.50 as opposed to 65?


----------



## bond-007

He is mistaken.


----------



## Caveat

Sorry, don't know where I got that figure from.

But it only reinforces the point even more - €8.50 is well worth it for the service IMO - especially these days, even if it is later than normal.


----------



## ballybrone

I am in the process of filling out forms for passports for my kids .Can somebody tell me for definate what needs to be signed on the back of photographes .I went to the garda station and the garda put his signature and form number on the back of one photo of each child but put nothing on the back of the other photo. Is this correct , I thought that the form number had to be put on the back of the second Photo also .
Tried to call passport office but guess what , nobody answered the phone.


----------



## Caveat

Don't worry.  Only one photo needs ref. - the other blank.  Did it yesterday - it's all on their user friendly and logically worded guide to filling out the application.


----------



## ballybrone

Hi Caveat ,
 Yes the guide to filling out the application is some reading .
Did you send by passport express or go to the passport office yourself .Need the passports by three for June 4th .Will post on Monday .


----------



## Magpie

I just sent off 3 kids applications, need them by mid may. The garda put the ref on both photos on each, I hope they don't send them back!


----------



## Caveat

I hope it's OK but given the circumstances there may be difficulties. As far as I remember it specifically says on the form to leave one photo unsigned.

Good luck.


----------



## Leper

I am looking at the Passport Office Dispute (it is not strike btw) rather coldly. 

A few things come to mind:-

(i) Most of the screaming moaners appear to be people who made travel plans months ago and never considered the most important bit i.e are the passports OK? I have little sympathy for these.

(ii) A Trained Seal could see that the Public Service were screwed in the Budget and because they had previously lied down they were going to be screwed again. The Minister's statement that he will screw them once more did not help either. (An argument for a different Forum, I know, but relevant here).

(iii) Now we have people who are travelling in June panicking.  This does not help either and hinders people travelling say in April/May who need passports.

(iv) Just when we didn't need it, somebody suggests taking out a false address and applying in the Cork Passport Office.  I'm sure this will go down a treat in Cork.

(v) The solution to this is with the government.  All talk about sacking the Public Servants is pie-in-the-sky and achieves nothing.  By the way, the serial moaners have been looked after and we will hear nothing from them again.

(vi) Some politicians have gone on television and radio and tried to call bluff by suggesting that the low paid workers in the Passport Office should go out on strike.  Now, that the union has threatened this, the same politicians are shouting for something else.

I can hear people shouting "Hey Lep! Would you say the same if your passport needed renewal?" The answer is yes.

(If the moderators feel this is off topic, please feel free to delete or move)


----------



## shesells

Hear hear. A voice of reason at last!


----------



## bond-007

I see the CPSU drones are now posting here. 

Now I did not suggest that anyone use a fake address. I suggested using the address of a friend or relative in Munster. There is nothing illegal about this and I have asked the passport office and several Gardaí before about this. All that is needed is an address where they can send the passport to. I live in Leinster and have used the Cork office loads of times without any issues. 

If the CPSU want to infringe on my right to travel I feel entitled to use whatever legal means to get round such anti social behaviour by some jumped up civil servants.


----------



## Complainer

bond-007 said:


> I see the CPSU drones are now posting here.


Attack the post, not the person.



bond-007 said:


> Now I did not suggest that anyone use a fake address. I suggested using  the address of a friend or relative in Munster. There is nothing illegal  about this and I have asked the passport office and several Gardaí  before about this. All that is needed is an address where they can send  the passport to. I live in Leinster and have used the Cork office loads  of times without any issues.


THe form asks for the address to which the passport should be sent, no more, no less. It is not necessarily the residence of the applicant.


----------



## bond-007

> The form asks for the address to which the passport should be sent, no  more, no less. It is not necessarily the residence of the applicant.


Quite. Thanks for taking the time to clarify that.


----------



## minion

Very well put Leper.


----------



## thedaras

Leper; This is the original question which was posted;

"We sent in an application for passports on the 1 Feb. Now they are on strike and I'm wondering how to get around this. We're going to Australia on the 16 March and need to get visas about 2 weeks before this.".


Your answer didn't seem to address the question at all.

It seemed to me that you were just letting off steam.


----------



## Ron Burgundy

Complainer said:


> Attack the post, not the person.
> 
> 
> *THe form asks for the address to which the passport should be sent, no more, no less. It is not necessarily the residence of the applicant*.



No if get your passport and they documents are to be sent out at a later date ( birth cert etc ) they will be sent to the address you provided. Just be careful with this.


----------



## Leper

thedaras, sorry if I have not answered your question. Enjoy Australia.

And bond007, I am not a member of the CPSU and never was.

But, to get back to the daras, Don't you think 6 weeks before departure is a bit late to be seeking a passport? Surely, you could see late last year when the Public Service people were getting battered by the government, that they were going to bite back.

I could see it, but then again, I have been around the block quite a number of times and am used to economy down-turns, recessions etc.

If I were going to Oz, I would have organised the passport months ago.


----------



## thedaras

Leper; you didn't answer the original post , and you didn't read what I posted either which was a quote from the original post.

I'm not prepared to get into a discussions about how long in advance people should apply for their passports,as there are several discussions going on in letting off steam.


----------



## doubledeb

Leper said:


> I am looking at the Passport Office Dispute (it is not strike btw) rather coldly.
> 
> A few things come to mind:-
> 
> (i) Most of the screaming moaners appear to be people who made travel plans months ago and never considered the most important bit i.e are the passports OK? I have little sympathy for these.
> 
> (ii) A Trained Seal could see that the Public Service were screwed in the Budget and because they had previously lied down they were going to be screwed again. The Minister's statement that he will screw them once more did not help either. (An argument for a different Forum, I know, but relevant here).
> 
> 
> (iii) Now we have people who are travelling in June panicking. This does not help either and hinders people travelling say in April/May who need passports.
> 
> (iv) Just when we didn't need it, somebody suggests taking out a false address and applying in the Cork Passport Office. I'm sure this will go down a treat in Cork.
> 
> (v) The solution to this is with the government. All talk about sacking the Public Servants is pie-in-the-sky and achieves nothing. By the way, the serial moaners have been looked after and we will hear nothing from them again.
> 
> (vi) Some politicians have gone on television and radio and tried to call bluff by suggesting that the low paid workers in the Passport Office should go out on strike. Now, that the union has threatened this, the same politicians are shouting for something else.
> 
> I can hear people shouting "Hey Lep! Would you say the same if your passport needed renewal?" The answer is yes.
> 
> (If the moderators feel this is off topic, please feel free to delete or move)


 
Well said, nothing is being mentioned about there being a recruitment embargo in the Public Sector and those that are in there having to do twice the work for less pay.  I think this is the only way that they might not get screwed in the next budget.


----------



## thedaras

Not a  lot is being mentioned either about, the fact that the unions/workers will not allow the extra 50 workers to take up the jobs.


----------



## doubledeb

I think there is a lot being mentioned about it in the media to be honest. Why not reinstate the pay of those experienced workers to do the extra work to clear the backlog and therefore cutting the cost of hiring 50 temporary staff?... seems like the better option?
Its the unions decision not to take on the extra staff not the workers. I'm sure the workers would love to have extra staff but they want fairness too and don't feel its right to be punished for the misadventures of the banks getting us into this mess in the first place.


----------



## thedaras

Its the unions decision not to take on the extra 50 temp staff?

How come ?

I thought the workers gave the union a mandate ,and not the other way around?

I don't think its fair on anyone to take the rap for the banks/governments mismanagement,but there you go ,most of us have done just this.

You say reinstate the pay of the experienced staff to clear the backlog..do you mean give them the overtime? And when the backlog is cleared they go back to their pre backlog pay?

I understood there was a ban on overtime?


----------



## shnaek

doubledeb said:


> ... and don't feel its right to be punished for the misadventures of the banks getting us into this mess in the first place.



It wasn't just the banks - it was mainly our government - and we are all getting screwed!


----------



## StevieC

doubledeb said:


> Well said, nothing is being mentioned about there being a recruitment embargo in the Public Sector and those that are in there having to do twice the work for less pay. I think this is the only way that they might not get screwed in the next budget.


 
Perhaps I am wrong on the following but I'd love to know the answer;

1) They do a 32.5 hour week
2) They are not doing overtime

How in anyway are they being asked to do twice the work? They are simply being asked to work while in work. If they are doing twice the work now in the same amount of hours it simply points out they were not working hard enough in the first place.


----------



## RonanC

StevieC said:


> Perhaps I am wrong on the following but I'd love to know the answer;
> 
> 1) They do a 32.5 hour week
> 2) They are not doing overtime



More anti-public service lies again!!!

A Clerical officer is the civil service must work a minimum of 6hr 57min every day, this is "clocked in" working, and does not include lunch breaks which is "clocked out". 

Overtime in most public offices was completly cut due to the recession and has lead to severe backlogs in a lot of areas, and it doesnt help when anyone who has retired in the last two years, or anyone transfered in another office hasnt been replaced due again to the recession.

I personnally will not work overtime even if I could, as it is simply not financially worth it. I am not willing to pay anymore penion levy than I have to


----------



## StevieC

Ok so they work a 35hr week, apologies if I was incorrect. The point still remains, how are they being asked to work twice as much? Its not like they are being told to do a 70 hour week without overtime.

Btw the 32.5hr week was based on them getting tea breaks which they are entitled to every 4 hours. Obviously if they are only doing 7 hours a day then they may not be entitled to 2 breaks per day.


----------



## Bill Struth

StevieC said:


> Ok so they work a 35hr week, apologies if I was incorrect. The point still remains, how are they being asked to work twice as much? Its not like they are being told to do a 70 hour week without overtime.
> 
> *Btw the 32.5hr week was based on them getting tea breaks which they are entitled to every 4 hours. Obviously if they are only doing 7 hours a day then they may not be entitled to 2 breaks per day*.


lol.

Only when someone is talking about/bashing the public service would they subtract 'tea breaks' from time worked. This board is comedy gold sometimes.


----------



## Caveat

I assume this thread is irrelevant now given the unions/govt. have reached agreement? Is the dispute over then?


----------



## Mpsox

Bill Struth said:


> lol.
> 
> Only when someone is talking about/bashing the public service would they subtract 'tea breaks' from time worked. This board is comedy gold sometimes.


 
in fairness, in many companies in the private sector you may only get one 20 minute tea break and in some, none at all. The European Working time directive requires a 20 minute break if you work 6 hours. Hence for a 7 hour working day, the liklihood is that in many private sector companies, the time a staff member will be available for work is potentially greater then in much of the public sector


----------



## Complainer

Mpsox said:


> Hence for a 7 hour working day, the liklihood is that in many private sector companies, the time a staff member will be available for work is potentially greater then in much of the public sector



This is rubbish - there is no difference in the regulations for public and private sectors.


----------



## Bill Struth

Mpsox:

Well some companies are breaking the law then.

It's 15 minutes break for 4 1/2 hours work, or if 6 hours are worked it's 30 mins.

Shop workers must get a one hour break if they work the hours 11.30-2.30, and work 6 hours in total.


----------



## Caveat

I checked online and apparently my application vis passport express has been received and "registered" - does this mean anything in particular?

Can I assume for instance that there are no issues with the form/photos etc?


----------



## Mpsox

Complainer said:


> This is rubbish - there is no difference in the regulations for public and private sectors.


 
I never said there was. In much of the private sector, there are no tea breaks, only a lunch break, hence if you are employed to work a 7 hr day (excluding lunch), you are potentially at your desk 7 hrs a day

Previous posters alluded to staff in the public sector having 2 20 minute tea breaks a day, hence if you are employed to work a 7 hr day (excluding lunch), you are potentially at your desk 6hrs and 20 minutes a day


----------



## Mpsox

Bill Struth said:


> Mpsox:
> 
> Well some companies are breaking the law then.
> 
> It's 15 minutes break for 4 1/2 hours work, or if 6 hours are worked it's 30 mins.
> 
> Shop workers must get a one hour break if they work the hours 11.30-2.30, and work 6 hours in total.


 
Not if you have a lunch break. I've worked in firms where the only break people had in a 7.5 hr day was an hour for lunch, providing it is taken in the time frame you've mentioned above, no law is broken


----------



## sandrat

where I work (public sector) if one of us is on leave or sick or at a course etc then we get no tea break and the normal 30 minutes for lunch. Most days we don't take a tea break because it is so busy and normally only take enough time at lunch to eat and then get back to help the other person because it is so busy


----------



## Bill Struth

Mpsox said:


> Not if you have a lunch break. I've worked in firms where the only break people had in a 7.5 hr day was an hour for lunch, providing it is taken in the time frame you've mentioned above, no law is broken


Yes, I was referring to breaks in general, not specifically 'tea' or 'lunch.'

Equally, there are places in the public service that don't get a morning or afternoon tea break. It's entirely at the discretion of local management.


----------



## DB74

Bill Struth said:


> Equally, there are places in the public service that don't get a morning or afternoon tea break.


 
Where?


----------



## Bill Struth

DB74 said:


> Where?


 The post above my last one is an example.


----------



## Complainer

Just for anyone who is still waiting;

I left two applications into Molesworth St on 2nd April. They told me they would be posted out on 19th April. They arrived at the house on 21st April.


----------



## Caveat

Sounds good.

Passport express 3rd week in March - still waiting.


----------



## Caveat

Received now. Almost exactly one calender month BTW.


----------



## rustbucket

Crud. I am going abroad in July. 4th July. My passport expires on 6th July so techincally I will have problems getting back.

Should I apply for a new passport now and if so what is the quickest way of getting one in the current environment.

Cheers


----------



## papervalue

Mine was registered on 07/04/10 as received, has not changed since, I count to-day would be day 16 . I used passport express. 

I wonder  how long before they get back to 10 day turn around?


----------



## Caveat

rustbucket said:


> Crud. I am going abroad in July. 4th July. My passport expires on 6th July so techincally I will have problems getting back.
> 
> Should I apply for a new passport now and if so what is the quickest way of getting one in the current environment.
> 
> Cheers


 
I would say apply now and don't delay. I would use the express service even though it may may not be yet up to speed. You should be OK for 4th July going by my experience.


----------

